# [off] téléchargement d'un documentaire sur france3

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Hier, à la télé, j'ai vu un documentaire qui parlait de Google ... C'était sur France3 (en Belgique) ...

J'aimerais bien récupérer ce documentaire pour le montrer à mes parents   :Laughing:    mais, je sais pas si c'est possible ... je trouve même po le nom de cette émission  :Sad: 

Une idée ?

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Le 'Hier' désigne quel jour ? Car tu as posté le 24/04 donc hier est jeudi 23 avril, non ?

Sinon essaye d'abord de retrouver l'émission. Pour t'aider tu peux utiliser les archives de programme.tv : http://www.programme.tv/archives/

Après tu as un service de vod pour france télévision : http://www.francetvod.fr/

Voila.

----------

## loopx

Heu, dans la soirée du 22 ou 23   :Surprised: 

----------

## ghoti

En fait, c'était sur France 5 !  :Wink: 

On trouve la vidéo en 5 parties de 10 minutes sur Dailymotion  :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En fait, c'était sur France 5 ! 
> 
> On trouve la vidéo en 5 parties de 10 minutes sur Dailymotion 

 

 :Surprised:   j'avais cru voir un 3  :Surprised: 

Mais j'étais stone, c'est vrai   :Laughing: 

EDIT: merci en tout cas  :Smile: 

mais, sur dailymotion, on peut po la télécharger  :Sad:          Tiens au fait, c'est legal ou non la copie de documentaire ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, impossible de le voir depuis la Belgique.

C'est illégal, mais bon, arrangez-vous pour vous "passer la cassette"  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En effet, impossible de le voir depuis la Belgique.
> 
> C'est illégal, mais bon, arrangez-vous pour vous "passer la cassette" 

 

Torrent powaa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gronono

D'après le site donné par Ghoti, il suffit d'attendre le 8 mai pour le revoir. France 5 va le rediffuser : http://www.france5.fr/programmes/articles/actu-societe/1316-google-la-machine-a-penser.php sur la gauche.

A+

Gronono

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> mais, sur dailymotion, on peut po la télécharger  

 

Meu si, meu si !  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   mais, sur dailymotion, on peut po la télécharger   
> 
> Meu si, meu si !  

 

Mmmm, inéressant   :Laughing: 

Mais, comme je suis un gros lourd, ben j'aimerais l'avoir en bonne qualité  :Very Happy:         mais pfffffffff, aucun seeder sur les torrents ou alors, c du private et usenet, bah trouve po  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En effet, impossible de le voir depuis la Belgique.

 

Que veux-tu dire ? En TNT ou en hertzien, je suis d'accord. Par contre, France 5 est disponible chez les opérateurs privés (Chez belcacomTV, c'est dans le pack standard, même en Flandre !)

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai pas la télé   :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

 :Laughing: 

l'argument qui tue !  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   En effet, impossible de le voir depuis la Belgique. 
> 
> Que veux-tu dire ? En TNT ou en hertzien, je suis d'accord. Par contre, France 5 est disponible chez les opérateurs privés (Chez belcacomTV, c'est dans le pack standard, même en Flandre !)

 

En hertzien, tu as 2 chaine : la une et la deux (rtbf), le reste, c'est sur cable. C'est bien hein, la bELGIQUE ...

Pff, irait m'inscrire sur un site torrent pour avoir accès au seeder ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Slashounet

Bah, s'il repasse le 8 mai, on peut te l'enregistrer grâce aux fonctionnalités d'enregistrement des *box et te le mettre à disposition... si tu es patient. Comme ça tu auras une version complète, en un seul morceau.

/ounet

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Je l'ai enregistré et je viens de le passer rapidement en revue : je suis deg', l'émission qui le précède semble s'être terminée en retard, donc ça a décalé un peu et il me manque la fin du documentaire :\

/

----------

## geekounet

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je l'ai enregistré et je viens de le passer rapidement en revue : je suis deg', l'émission qui le précède semble s'être terminée en retard, donc ça a décalé un peu et il me manque la fin du documentaire :\
> 
> /

 

Pour ça qu'il vaut toujours mieux commencer à enregistrer 15 minutes avant et finir 15 minutes plus tard.  :Wink: 

----------

